# Good Setup?



## Codeman781 (Aug 23, 2003)

I am about to get a 96 240sx, and do an SR20DET swap, this is what me and the place that is going to do the work have figured out...what u all think? anything that should be switched? or anything that should be added? im spending 10k$...

S14 full clip $ 3800 
Greddy V SPL FMIC Kit S14.....$779.00
Slim line battery $80.00
Blitz Blow Off Valve Kit and hot pipe ... $340.00
SPEC Stage 3 Clutch Kit SR20DET S13/S14..... $339.00
GReddy/Trust 3" Downpipe S13/S14/S15..... $145.00
S13 - custom 3" cat-back exhaust with 3" inlet Turbo muffler..... $250.00
Greddy Turbo Timer and harness..... $125.00
GREDDY PRofec B-SPEC electronic Boost Contoller...$319.00
Walbro High Pressure 255lph Intank Fuel Pump..... $125.00
FAL dual electric fan $229.00
Install motor and all parts above $1300

so $ 7840 + suspension and diff (approx $1500 for a used diff and Tein SS Damper's) 

next step would be the following: 
Nismo 550 injectors $490.00
Nismo Adjustable Fuel Pressure regulator $150.00
dyno tuned, custom burned ecu for this set-up with all above $800


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you can probably drop the thermo fans. The standard clutch type fan is actually rather good.
If you go injectors get a z32 afm at the same time.
Oh and LSD


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

looks good to me but you forogot upgrading mafs/intake. i would get z32 mafs and apexi/hks intake for the sr20det, but that's just me.. if you live in a hot place, may i recommend a radiator upgrade?

another thing you forgot. a HKS GT-RS turbo!!! 

EDIT: i guess joel and i were typing at the same time..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

hurray!

I use a simota paper cone air filter. Its cheap and works and doesnt let sand into your turbo like the HKS mushroom one does. Its recleanable too.


----------



## Codeman781 (Aug 23, 2003)

What do you all think would be a better boost control, Apexi AVCR or the Greddy Profec E-01?


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

dont forget the brakes!

get a clip with the stock brakes on there and you will be doing alright.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

all boost controllers basically do the same thing so i think you'll be good with either one. it's your preference


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

they are both good.
whichever you like the look of the best.


----------

